# Pantera (links NWS - language)



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

As some of you may know that I love Pantera but I would like to say how much I love them.The first Pantera song I heard was "I'm Broken" IIRC and loved it so much so that I bought all there albums from Cowboys from Hell to Reinventing The Steel.But there Masterpiece album has to be Vulgar Display Of Power for me this is the Metal album of the 90's.I honestly could not tell you how much I have listened to that album:lol:Every song is brilliant.The opening track is Mouth for war it has a great riff and is a good way to start the album.It finishes with Hollow which I really really like:thumb:I just love every thing about that album Phil's vocals,Dime's amazing guitar playing,Vinnie's drumming,Rex's bass playing.I all so love the way the album sounds.It was such a shame that they broke up because they were such a good band and it was even worse when Dime was shot.I remember hearing it and just going quiet for 5 mins I could not believe it and to this day it hard to believe we really did lose such a good person and very very talented guitar maybe even one of the best ever?The whole VDP album below.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

they are indeed a fine band.

5 minutes alone and floods are personal favs, but pretty much all of their songs are classics.

Dime is missed


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure is Dime RIP


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mouth of War is a personal favourite due to it's Doom connections.

Pantera are one of the great bands that I really wish I had a chance to see live, but unfortunately I will never get the privilege.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Was on Zakk's site when the "we lost a brother tonight" post went on - felt a bit numb.

As much as Pantera were great, it was never going to happen with Phil in the group, Damageplan was the next best thing - arguably could have been so much better.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

My first ever concert when I was 15 was Pantera.
Awesome band.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Put a few albums from disc onto pc the other night, Vulgar display being one of them ! :devil:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for that Ross. :thumb:

I'd genuinely forgotten how great a band Pantera were. I remember way back when my barrel shaped belly was a six-pack and "F-in Hostile" was a permanent fixture on my minidisc player (anyone remember those?); Always gave me the ability to push out a few more reps.

I can remember hearing about Dimebag's murder and after the initial "WTF?!" moment, I felt a great deal of sadness knowing that I'd never hear that heavy-assed tone and that ability to make great riffs again.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

VDP is one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Never heard of them and what a racket - thats truly awful music !! :doublesho

Obviously using the term Music very loosely :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

